# Windows Update refuses to run or is damaged.



## CaptainTrips

I'm running Windows 7 Pro 32bit SP1

I've been trying to run Windows Update but have run into a number of problems.  After selecting Windows Update from the start menu, I get a white box on my screen for about 3 minutes before windows populates it with information about windows update -  a red shield with an X, and the usual text.  When I select "Check for updates" windows tells me that the windows update service is not running.

So using services.msc, I went in, found wuauserv and tried to start it, getting this error:

Windows could not start the wuauserv service on Local Computer.  Error 193: 0xc1.

Then I also noticed that the description for wuauserv was "<Failed to Read Description. Error Code: 1006 > "

I did some googleing and eventually followed the proceedure here with no luck.  Apparently "Error 193: 0xc1" and "<Failed to Read Description. Error Code: 1006 > " are both pretty ubiquitous with Microsoft programs, making hunting down a fix more difficult.

I also ran a full virus scan with MSE, and it came back clean.

Does anyone know what could have caused this to happen and how I can fix it?  My computer is running fine otherwise, but I'd like to get that service back up and running.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## CaptainTrips

Just reinstalled the .NET 4.0 Framework as per someone's suggestion with no luck.


----------



## CaptainTrips

I managed to fix this one on my own.

Uninstalled Windows 7 SP1

Reinstalled Windows 7 SP1

Works fine now.  Wish I knew what happened however.


----------



## strollin

I would have suggested to run the command "sfc /scannow" from a command prompt to check system files before uninstall/reinstall of SP1.

Glad to hear you got it working.


----------



## CaptainTrips

strollin said:


> I would have suggested to run the command "sfc /scannow" from a command prompt to check system files before uninstall/reinstall of SP1.
> 
> Glad to hear you got it working.



I wish you had, I didn't know that such a thing existed.  I do now though!  Thanks.


----------

